# The Invasion



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This looks like a remake of "The Invasion of the Body Snatchers", but looks good...of course trailers are edited to make it look that way, so I'm on the fence on whether to see it or not.
http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809264325/video


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well its a friday night and i have no hot date tonight, soooooooooo i asked my 16 year old son to go with me to see this movie. It starts in 30 minutes so Im going to check it out LOL. Hum maybe i will find a lonely man there lol


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Everything I've seen suggests that it's Invasion of the Body Snatchers but instead of a pod that absorbs people and creates a duplicate, it's a virus that takes people over from the inside.

It looks well done, but... jeezlus... does no one in Hollywood have original ideas anymore? Body Snatchers has already been remade not once but twice. Zombie's doing Halloween, which was perfectly good as it was, The Thing's getting remade... *sigh*... sorry, pet peeve ...


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

I'll rent it...


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well my son and I went last night to the movie. Dang I should have just went to a bar in town LOL. My son is 16 and he said right at the end.........THAT was STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

